# Samsung Kies and Internet Connection Sharing XP - Does Not Show



## anonyy (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to set up the Samsung Kies Air facility with my S3 phone but the tutorial asks me to look for Internet Content Sharing for my network connection, unfortunately it does not show. Of course I have changed settings over the years on my computer to make it more safe or other software requires them to be changed etc. but I dont know what needs to be changed in order for this tick box to show.

can anyone help me find this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you asking how to set Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on a computer running WIndows XP? If so, that link has the answer.


----------



## anonyy (Nov 16, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Are you asking how to set Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on a computer running WIndows XP? If so, that link has the answer.


yes i know that, if you read my question i have stated that it does NOT show.


----------

